# How can I lower Nitrates?



## PunkinOfSteel (Aug 24, 2013)

My tank is a planted 20 gallon long. It is cycled and has been running for I believe it'll be 7 weeks on Monday (8/18). There is one fish living in it, a Super Delta/Halfmoon male. The tank is filtered with a HOB Fluval filter and heated.

My Ammonia is at 0, My Nitrite is a 0 and my Nitrate is at 40ppm.

I tested my tap water and it's also at 40ppm. 

Something happened recently with it, I don't know what, but it's gotten to 40ppm when it used to read around 10ppm or lower. I've never had it be this high before.

What can I add to the tank or do to reduce the Nitrate problem? My Betta is not bothered by it but I don't like the fact it's so high.


----------



## Hopeseeker (Feb 6, 2012)

I have a similar issue and I've been told that floating plants are supposed to help.


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Duckweed and water sprite are good low-light nitrate absorbers.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Live plants, really any. But in this case fast growing plants; java moss, frogbit, duckweed, water sprite, bacopa, water wisteria, water sprite and many others. 

Mosses and floating plants will grow with out root tabs. But for stem plants it is recommended for good growth. The more growing plants you have the less nitrates you will have.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PunkinOfSteel (Aug 24, 2013)

Okay. I have 4 swords, 5 Anubias, tons of Ludwigia, a Marimo moss ball & a 1/2 and some type of miniature sword type plant.. I've been looking into getting some floating plants they're just hard to find in my local area. My plants are all growing really well too, they have root tabs so i'm fine there. It was originally a 5 gallon tank then a 10 gallon and now it's a 20. 

I'll look into my local stores better and see if I can find anything. Thank you!


----------



## Hopeseeker (Feb 6, 2012)

I would, also, check the classifieds on here. I think people sell their extra floaters quite a bit!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

You can also do water changes to lower nitrates unless they are already in your tap at a high number.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

lilnaugrim said:


> You can also do water changes to lower nitrates unless they are already in your tap at a high number.


Ya their tap water is 40ppm nitrates.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh lol, my bad I didn't actually read the OP....whoops.

However, anything under 50-60ppm of Nitrate really shouldn't bother your fish. If it were a nitrate sensitive fish like Rams, then I would worry more but otherwise he'll be just fine.

On that note, I am selling some dwarf water lettuce if you want any lol ;-)


----------

